# Looking for improvement? :)



## ladypool (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi there! So, as the title says, I'm looking for some improvement.
Here's an almost finished piece of SkullKid from Majora's Mask:










And another one done quickly not so long ago:










I'll come back with more, feel free to criticize those two!


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Yeah like there's a lot of room for improvement. Any advice would be just nit picking.


----------

